# Help enabling HMO/MRV options



## mikekub (Jan 24, 2007)

Pro's forgive my ignorance in advance 

I have 2 Tivos (Philips DSR7000 and Hughes DVR-40). Both have 250GB harddrives. Both have version 6.4a software installed.

I want to network them and enable the HMO/MRV options and have a bunch of questions and am hoping I can get instruction on how to do it easily.

Ive heard that I need version 6.2a to enable HMO/MRV options but then I see in other posts that I can still use 6.4a because "The patches have been located in 6.4a and a tested Superpatch is available. The Zipper will work on it. Although multiple room viewing is not there anymore, you can still import and export video to and from all your Tivos and PCs with a Home Media Option program called MovieLoader."

Here are the questions Im looking to the pros to get answer on:

1) Which OS should I use?

2) I dont mind paying the money to make it easy, so what software do I need? Is it just DVRUpgrade.com's InstantCake along with PTVnet?

3) What process do I need to follow to do all this and KEEP the recording I currently have?

4) Is wireless sufficient or would you recommend hard-wiring it into the network? And pros/cons of either?

5) I read articles about needing a bridge to network Tivo's, is this true, or can I just simply connect them to my switch if hard-wired or my wireless network if using wireless?


Thanks in advance to anyone willing to help me.


----------



## vonsen (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmm. I haven't looked at this for a while. But as of ten months or so ago..

MRV (multi room viewing) was not included in 6.4, which is just one of many reasons that I am quite happy to stick with 6.2a. To me the advantages of 6.2a heavily outweigh moving to 6.4. So one option would be for you to revert to 6.2a. But anyway, a superpatch has been developed to enable HME (a HMO variant) for 6.4. Once you have HME working, you can use Movieloader & mfs_ftp to insert & extract (import/export) shows from your tivo. I'm not a big mfs_ftp fan, it was frankly a pain to setup. You can find fairly detailed information about superpatching 6.4 on the other forum. Also, I don't believe that Zipper supports 6.4, but a number of people have said that it works with only minor configuration changes.

A wired connection will always be faster & more stable than a wireless one. A lot faster for transferring shows. A hacked dtivo supports a number of wired USB-ethernet adapters. If you must go wireless, a bridge is not required but it is probably the most robust and flexible way to setup a wireless link.

To do what you want with 6.2a has been pretty thoroughly documented in the Zipper thread. I don't know if anyone has written any guides nearly as comprehensive for 6.4. Barring the intercession of someone who would hold you hand throughout, you may have to do a lot of reading. All of the pieces are there in various posts, but you may have to assemble the pieces yourself.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

I would also like anyone to chime in on the value of using
6.4 on a Dtivo (mine are 708s).


Seems like 6.2 has all that I need except menu driven 'recently deleted'


----------



## kenr (Dec 26, 1999)

hdog said:


> I would also like anyone to chime in on the value of using
> 6.4 on a Dtivo (mine are 708s).
> 
> Seems like 6.2 has all that I need except menu driven 'recently deleted'


And if you install tivoweb, you can undelete recently deleted shows.

I believe I read that 6.4a deals better with some program guide changes that basically render 6.2a season passes useless because they won't record anything. You have to remove and add back the season pass to restore functionality.


----------



## ss_sea_ya (Sep 2, 2010)

6.4 also allows you to remote schedule recordings with the Directv's web site - dvr scheduler.

I don't know if there is a way to do this on 6.2a.


----------



## hdog (Nov 10, 2002)

kenr said:


> And if you install tivoweb, you can undelete recently deleted shows.
> 
> I believe I read that 6.4a deals better with some program guide changes that basically render 6.2a season passes useless because they won't record anything. You have to remove and add back the season pass to restore functionality.


What kind of program guide changes affect the season passes?
Do you just keep watch on your season passes, and if recordings aren't being
scheduled, you re-enter them?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

vonsen said:


> But anyway, a superpatch has been developed to enable HME (a HMO variant) for 6.4.


For the record... HME is not an HMO variant. In fact they have almost nothing in common, except the first two letters.

And yes, I know I'm replying to a ten-month-old post. Sue me, I just noticed it.


----------

